# Ram Heatsink Worth it?



## stinkycheeseman99 (Aug 6, 2006)

Is it even worth it to buy heatsinks for ram because I read some where (*cough* PCs for Dummies) that RAM doesn't produce enough heat to consider buying coolers such as heat spreaders and heatsinks.


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 6, 2006)

depends on the RAM, PC66-100-133 wont need it, nor would DDR2100-2700-3200... you might want it on DDR3200, but its not needed, but with crap like what i have (DDR2 1066) you will definatly need it


----------



## Saurian (Aug 6, 2006)

Stinky, if buying from a decent name, it'll have a heat spreader to come on it if it needs it.


----------



## ADE (Aug 6, 2006)

If you overclock your FSB then I could come in handy.


----------



## diduknowthat (Aug 6, 2006)

If the ram needs it, it'll probably come with it. If it doesn't need it, well getting one and putting it on won't let you OC much either.


----------



## bball4life (Aug 6, 2006)

liuliuboy said:


> If the ram needs it, it'll probably come with it. If it doesn't need it, well getting one and putting it on won't let you OC much either.


Yep, for the most part any high quality ram comes with heatspeaders already.  Most of the time its the value rams that don't include it or older ram speeds.  So the ones that don't have it don't need it as long as there is a little air moving by the ram.  And honestly I don't think ram heatsinks really are that great sometimes anyway.  I mean like in my comp with 4 sticks of ram there is no room for any airflow between the sticks of ram.  I mean yes I am sure they are still doing their job, but it really isn't worth the hassle to add them on to your old ram.


----------



## ChrisDVD (Aug 6, 2006)

Rams don't really need it. 
If you which to have a fan shooting on it, its ok, it won't harm. butnot really important.


----------

